# Lighting for 24" tall 20 gallon



## brent245 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm considering a 20g extra high (24") I want to do a low tech setup with a eco complete or equivalent substrate. I'd definitely like to have Vals because of the height of the tank and some tall manzanita drift wood with java moss on it. Can someone recommend a LED fixture that would be suitable for this tank? I have a 36" Finnex planted plus on my 75g, but it's only growing java ferns and anubias. I like the finnex but the power supply has already failed after less than 2 years.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I have a 24 inch tall 45 gallon with a planted plus.I had tried Vals in it,but they stayed short.Java moss grows well at the bottom,so I think that light becomes low light by the time it gets to that depth.

For the height,I've had good luck with dwarf hygros reaching to the top as well as rotala rotundfolia.In fact,I have to keep trimming the tops off of those.

Part of my Vallisneria issue was,I bought "jungle val" thinking it was giant val,but it was italian.With that stuff,I learned you really have to go by species name and not common name.

I'm not sure what light would get the intensity to reach the bottom without being algae prone at the top in a low tech setting.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

At 24" finnex ray 2 will give you about 25-30ish par at the substrate depending on substrate depth. That's the 18" or the 24" model. I agree with MTAnimals that no matter the light to get that par at the substrate you may be prone to algae with this height of tank.

Dan


----------



## brent245 (Feb 16, 2015)

So what would be better, a very strong light and a short photoperiod, or a weaker light with a longer photoperiod? I've had good luck with vals growing in my other tanks, and had no problems getting them tall. I had a 40b with a 36" finnex planted plus and vals took over the surface of the tank with the light suspended 7" above the water surface, if you take 3" of substrate into consideration, I had about 21" from the substrate to the light. So if I put 3" of substrate in this 24" high tank and put the light directly above the water, i'd still be around 21-23" from light to substrate.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

brent245 said:


> So what would be better, a very strong light and a short photoperiod, or a weaker light with a longer photoperiod? I've had good luck with vals growing in my other tanks, and had no problems getting them tall. I had a 40b with a 36" finnex planted plus and vals took over the surface of the tank with the light suspended 7" above the water surface, if you take 3" of substrate into consideration, I had about 21" from the substrate to the light. So if I put 3" of substrate in this 24" high tank and put the light directly above the water, i'd still be around 21-23" from light to substrate.
> 
> Thoughts?


Almost everything is doable it just gets more challenging. I would say your best off getting an LED that is dimmable with more par than you need at the substrate if your dead set on a 24" depth. That way you have good control over the lighting variables. I am a fan of finnex but maybe something like a beamswork may be better for your situation since I don't believe the ray2 is dimmable and I don't think their other fixtures will give you the par you want. But it is a decision you will have to make as 24" tall tank are not generally considered ideal for planted tank for this reason but that is not to say its not been done or cant be done without Co2 in a low light.

Dan


----------



## brent245 (Feb 16, 2015)

From what I see the ray 2 is suitable. The current USA offerings are much more expensive. Any other options? Are there any Pendant lights that would work?


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

brent245 said:


> From what I see the ray 2 is suitable. The current USA offerings are much more expensive. Any other options? Are there any Pendant lights that would work?


One issue you tend to hear about the ray2 is the washed out color of fish and red plants due to its 7000k leds there is no mix just straight 7000k leds. Just wanted to point that out as its not a cheap purchase. I own one and don't mind the look at all but for some its an issue. I have never used any pendant lights so I really cant comment on that but there are plenty of very knowledgeable people here that will hopefully chime in on that.

Dan


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I had a 24" 30g tank, 21" 55g and a 21" 75g tank. Trust me, that extra 3" isn't a big deal. You can run a cheap beamswork LED if you want or a Finnex 24/7 (or equivalent) without issue. You could also run 2 shop light CFL setups and paint them black to look like pendants. I've seen it and it's pretty. 24" to substrate isn't really deep, it's pretty close to most of the common tanks and is the same height as the 90g which is popular as well. I've never had algae issues up top due to increased par near the light source. If your tank is tall and very slender, you may see some on the glass, but it scrubs off incredibly easily.


----------



## brent245 (Feb 16, 2015)

I started looking at some Beamswork lights, which is better for my application? the Green element evo or the EA fspec?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

brent245 said:


> I started looking at some Beamswork lights, which is better for my application? the Green element evo or the EA fspec?


There are a bunch of options and several threads you can find via Google. I'm on my phone so all I can remember is the pent 0.5w fixture is about 40 par at your depth which is enough light for low to medium. May be too much light but you can dim it by using floating plants, porch screen or window tint.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

brent245 said:


> I started looking at some Beamswork lights, which is better for my application? the Green element evo or the EA fspec?


I'm not sure about the EA fspec. I have a 24" deep tank and I went with the EVO. They have narrower lenses than most of the lights on the market. The more focused light beam penetrates the depth better. I do feel they wash out the color thought.


----------

